
Super Typhoon Wutip's 25 mile-wide eye seen by Nasa-NOAA satellite - Ultramanoid
https://phys.org/news/2019-02-super-typhoon-wutip-mile-wide-eye.html
======
Ultramanoid
Strongest February typhoon on record.

